# L3 has dry "poop" on butt and will molt soon-HeLP



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2018)

I thought my L3 male would molt 2 days ago. I put him a cage that I believe was too dry.  Then he had poop on his butt.  it took hours, but I removed it and made him drink water.   Then he pooped again and was able to eliminate it much easier with my help.  I think he sick from a bad cricket because his eyes are a little dark and he is so slow compared to how his smaller sibling was right before she molted 3 days ago, and never before him.

If he poops again. Can he survive with poop on his butt during a molt? Also, should I try to feed him honey water for energy? should I force feed him water again if he does not molt soon?

Thank you!


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 24, 2018)

Aww, did he molt ok? I've had mantids have poop stuck on their butts before. I just use a damp cotton swap to gently wipe it off and increase their water intake. Hopefully your mantis molted fine ?.


----------



## Serle (Mar 24, 2018)

I should think that the poop would peel off with the exuviae when she moults ... S


----------

